

Ask HN: In building your startup, who do you use for accounting?  - nickfrost

What are the best solutions you'd recommend for early-stage startups when choosing an accounting provider?<p>Thanks for your comments!
======
oskarpearson
How about <https://www.waveapps.com> \- free for most usage, simple and quick.

<http://www.xero.com/> is apparently also good.

Oskar

~~~
nickfrost
Advisor is a complete back-office/ operations partner early-stage startups.
More cost friendly and scalable than InDinero, BackOps, TriNet, and every
other "solution" in the industry.

<http://advsor.com>

~~~
gurvinder
Do you have any recommendation for multi currency support? Also How should I
report earnings from appstore sales ?

------
aclevernickname
I set up and learned OpenBravo (<http://www.openbravo.com/>) for this. It's a
little beefy, but the weekend I spent learning it was worth it.

------
1123581321
I recommend using a reliable, reasonable bookkeeper for keeping up with
entries (mine charges $40/hour), and a CPA for tax returns and consulting in
hopefully rare major events. Your business bank account should provide enough
detail for most transactions and most have accountant read-only access account
support. It'll only be on you to keep receipts archived in case of an audit
and answer a few questions about items that can't be deduced from the bank
records.

------
rookhack
+1 for <https://waveapps.com>. Most things are good, but I still end up
spending way too much time/money on book keeping. The payroll is awesome.
Currently exploring <http://10sheet.com> for a more streamlined solution to
take my mind off the books. Around $100/month which includes access to a real
human bookkeeper.

------
michaelmartin
<http://www.kashflow.com/> is another great one, especially if you happen to
be in the UK.

I'd also second the vote for Xero. Haven't actually used it yet, but always
looked impressive from the sidelines at least.

------
danny3stacks
<http://lessaccounting.com>

------
vollmarj
<https://indinero.com>

